# I LOVE MY PITBULL-who has a American Staffordshire Terrier? pictures and description?



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Whoever owns a Pit, tell everyone why your dog is special and show us pictures  I'm eager to know more about these dogs as in UK where i live the breed is banned and unfortunately many many people had lost their beloved pets because someone thought they are born "killers".
SHOW US HOW WONDERFUL THEY CAN BE IN RIGHT HANDS AND HOW BEAUTIFUL THEY ARE
WHY DO YOU LOVE YOUR PITBULL


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds fun! I love my pit bull because she makes me laugh! She is full of life and knows what she wants lol. She is also very sweet and always ready to give some love.


----------



## londontami (May 27, 2014)

american staffies are banned in the UK, did you know this?


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

That's what I've just said


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

Sarah your girl is a beauty  
I didn't start this thread because I want one- I know I can't. I just believe It's not fair to judge them all. I think think with lots of love, right stimulation and training they can be good loving and social pets as any other dog.
So show us .your babies and tell us about them.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Well they're not my dogs... but here are some photos that I've taken of bullies at the shelter I volunteer at.

Ty;


















He recently helped announce his adoptive parents' engagement on facebook. 

Scotia;









Kiefer;









And a bonus video of me and Harley, practicing roll over;





I love pits because of how affectionate and eager to please they are. I sometimes feel like I'm copping out by spending time training a bully over another dog because bullies are so easy!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I don't own any personally but I know many who do! I love how their goofy,eager to learn and love to have fun! But somedays I can go without their tails leaving softball sized bruises on my legs,haha! Just explains how happy the are,lol I will be getting my pit bull foster girl in July. And I'm eager to have her here!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

My dog is not a Pit bull, though he would probably suffer if APBTS were banned .. He is a mutt of unknown origin.. I love him because he is a giant meat head,because he is a giant softie and can easily have his feelings hurt, cause he tries really hard to do things right, and all in all he is just a good boy


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

They all look like they were smiling LOL


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

xena said:


> They all look like they were smiling LOL


Oh yea, pitties have the best smiles!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Both my dad and I have wonderful pit bull type mixes (not purebred staffies or apbts), and they are the BEST! I love Bennie because she's silly, cuddly, and adores every person she ever meets. I love Abilene because she's sweet, gentle, and always aims to please. I don't know what I'd do without them!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a "pibble" aka pit bull mix type dog from a shelter that looks like a pit bull. She always just so happy and loving. She will curl up next to me on the couch for hours watching TV or she will hike for miles, a very easy going type dog in many ways (as long as one is not a cat, rabbit, squirrel or bird!).


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I have two rescued Pits, Nubs and Peanut. Why do I love them? I'm sure I can't post all the photos as to why. They are some of the sweetest dogs I've ever encountered. They will do whatever you ask them to do and do it as best as they can, and have a huge smile while doing it. 

Peanut is a rescue who does Search and Rescue Tracking and just started Human Remains Detection training with. 


















We decided to do a bike race for the fun of it. Out of 7 teams, all huskies and their mixes, we came in 3rd place only losing to the 2 teams that had 2 dogs on the team. To make it harder, my chain broke half way through the race so she pulled me a good 2 or so miles.









Nubs was from a shelter and he was the dog that turned me onto Pits. We ended up doing weight pulling and a few other activities together. He's retired now but still my heart dog. He is 75lbs and he will stop people in his tracks. I've have people screaming in my face about how dangerous Pits are and without them even realizing it, they are petting Nubs. He just has a way with people. We've had people terrified of dogs in general stop us just because they wanted to meet him. I still can't go for a walk without being stopped and people wanting to meet him. He's simply amazing.













































Oh and I have to add my favorite video I made of Nubs back in the day. The Max weight is not correct in the video I can't remember off hand what it was but i know it was over 3k.


----------



## DaveS (Feb 26, 2014)

I love my Pit but he is old and homely and I've posted him before. I decided to share a few of my favorites from my shelter days.
I called Jesse our Pretty Little Bitty Blue Pittie. I spent a long time talking with a family that wanted her and thought they would be perfect for almost any dog. The Powers That Be (who had never met them nor Jesse) decided otherwise. It took another 6 weeks before they decided that Jesse was hanging around too long and let her go to a wonderful home. 

Clyde was the only dog my wife fell head over heals for. Luckily he was adopted quickly and I could stop reminding her that we don't do puppies anymore.

A resident of the town served by our shelter was in Las Vegas and found a stray she named Chainsaw. She brought him home but her landlord found out about him so into the shelter he came where a politically connected director renamed him Chaney. I contacted the shelters in Las Vegas only to find that none of them record contacts from the public looking for lost dogs. 

Mystic came from a hoarding case. A fellow who had just lost his first dog, came in looking for a young dog. We started to bring our dogs into the adoption room to meet him and his Mom. When 7 year old Mystic walked in she took one look at him and decided he was the one for her. She walked over to him, leaned against his leg, then looked him in the eyes with a big Pittie smile. Poor guy didn't have a chance.

The dog every shelter wishes for.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

That second to last piebald dog has VERY unique markings. It's incredibly rare to see a big patch smack in the middle of the face without some kind of white in the middle because of how the pigment spreads. Very cool!


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

I noticed the same thing! Super cool marking on that dog


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

That's why I love those pits with big splotches on them, you get the coolest shapes and markings! I saw a pit with a star on his chest, and another with a question mark, and Xena has a heart!


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

http://sfglobe.com/?id=920


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

My boy is actually more of a american bully. he is sweet. loves cats. dogs. people. playing. destroying things. more cats. and water. he loves to swim and blow bubbles. he is a big goofy derp.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a mutty pitty thing. I have some powerful love for that girl.










Then via the shelter I have a new Pitty love every week. I transport some from our shelter to another hours away that doesn't see many Pits and doesn't euthanize. I loved this splotchy lipped man.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Aw the splotchy lipped guy looks so cute!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sarah~ said:


> Aw the splotchy lipped guy looks so cute!


He was adorable, but could not travel lest he was in my lap. I ended up putting the back of the Range Rover down and just letting him sprawl on me. He was adopted within a week of arriving at the new shelter.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> He was adorable, but could not travel lest he was in my lap. I ended up putting the back of the Range Rover down and just letting him sprawl on me. He was adopted within a week of arriving at the new shelter.


I bet! He has a really sweet face  What happened to his leg? Looks like there's a little sore there.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Sarah~ said:


> I bet! He has a really sweet face  What happened to his leg? Looks like there's a little sore there.


The shelter they're at does not take the dogs outside very often. Sometimes they don't leave their kennel for days, so their options are just to lay there. He was there about 3 months so he ended up with a few pressure point sores on his legs and hips.


----------



## doggykong (Feb 11, 2014)

He's pretty serious..... just kidding!














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

